# [Jail]Services not starting automatically on jail restart after os upgrade



## n9010 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello
We have a server that holds 70+ jails, this system was firtst a FreeBSD 7 machine, upgraded all the way to 10.3-RELESE. After the last upgrade some jails fails to start the services on jail start. If i launch the command manually it works right. No errors in messages or other logs.
Services affected: sshd, tomcat7.

The jail was created with FreeBSD 9.1.0

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

